

Unsold cars - mmoya
http://vincelewis.net/unsoldcars.html

======
woodpanel
"my book on conspiracy theories has no correlation whatsoever with this
webpage." \- well if that's what the author says, I think I can blindly
believe all these bold allegations that come with no sources whatsoever
(except google maps).

~~~
bborud
This was perhaps the single worst place to try to flog his conspiracy theory
book.

------
thedrbrian
Who really thinks a manufacturer will recycle a car rather than sell it on
cheap? Come on. This was on zero hedge earlier and it's still bullshit now.

~~~
gambiting
A complete idiot, that's who. To give one example - the Nissan Factory in
Sunderland has a huge stockpile because they keep sending cars out to all over
the world. Once every week a huge ferry arrives in North Shields port and they
load few hundreds of these cars to be sent off to places in Europe. Basically
the author has taken pictures of stock many manufacturers keep and somehow
deducted that these cars are not getting sold. Of course they are. In fact,
most of these cars will already be sold before they were even delivered.

------
nutjob2
In other news, no other goods are being sold because there are warehouses
stuffed full of them.

Ugh.

------
greenyoda
_" The car industry cannot stop making new cars because they would have to
close their factories and lay off tens of thousands of employees. This would
further add to the recession."_

These companies exist to make money for their shareholders, not to act as an
economic stimulus for the rest of society. Car companies frequently lay off
workers and idle their production lines in response to economic slowdowns.
Then, when the economy picks up, they hire the same workers back. (The workers
don't really have anywhere else to go that will pay them comparable wages.)
And if there's no revenue coming in from car sales, how are they going to pay
those employees to make more cars? How are they going to buy the materials to
build new cars?

A private company could never work this way, only a government (like the "Five
Year Plans" in the Soviet Union, in which state-owned companies were
manufacturing piles of goods that people didn't need).

 _" Currently May 16th, 2014, all of these cars at the Nissan Sunderland test
track have disappeared? Now I don't believe they have all suddenly been sold.
I would guess they may have been taken away and recycled to make room for the
next vast production run."_

No, they probably haven't been sold yet, but they've been shipped off to
dealers in other countries to be sold. It's not economical to build or export
cars a few at a time, so they're going to be moved in large batches. "I don't
believe" is hardly a convincing argument for anything.

------
youngtaff
Many of the photo's are old and I remember seeing some of them before…

I haven't searched extensively but here's article from 2009 with many of the
same images - [http://www.businessinsider.com/unsold-cars-around-the-
world-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/unsold-cars-around-the-world-2009-2)

------
itbeho
[http://www.businessinsider.com/the-automotive-industry-is-
in...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-automotive-industry-is-in-a-major-
crisis-and-its-only-getting-worse-2014-5)

